# Down under car stuff



## Rudolf73 (Mar 7, 2013)

MCW said:


>



Great idea Matt, I have been meaning to make up on of those.


----------



## MCW (Mar 7, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Great idea Matt, I have been meaning to make up on of those.



Funnily enough mate I made this up around 6 years ago and never used it. Now that I'm using my personal ute with a tub before my new work ute arrives with a tray it's too low to sit the saw on the tailgate to comfortably file. I went and bought a cheap $40 vice on Tuesday and the old holes lined straight up with the old mount I made for my 12/03 Hilux. Makes things a lot easier although this flexes a bit too much using 50mm x 50mm angle.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 7, 2013)

MCW said:


>



So did you fab this up just to sharpen chains in the field? Nice!


----------



## MCW (Mar 7, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> So did you fab this up just to sharpen chains in the field? Nice!



Yeah I did. I had an old bent towbar extension from a Hilux sitting around which is standard size so fitted the Nissan. I should have made it a bit longer in hindsight to cover the tailgate so in this case I can't actually drop the tailgate which is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 7, 2013)

MCW said:


> Yeah I did. I had an old bent towbar extension from a Hilux sitting around which is standard size so fitted the Nissan. I should have made it a bit longer in hindsight to cover the tailgate so in this case I can't actually drop the tailgate which is a bit of a bummer.



Any stores around that sell 2" receiver extension? I believe I have seen those at harbor freight. Not sure if they have those down under.


----------



## MCW (Mar 7, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Any stores around that sell 2" receiver extension? I believe I have seen those at harbor freight. Not sure if they have those down under.



Nah we don't have Harbor Freight here but the steel size is standard and I think is 2" square as you say although has more rounded corners than you're average square piece of steel. Quite a heavy guage as well as it is rated for at least 3.5 tonne towing capacity.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 7, 2013)

MCW said:


> Nah we don't have Harbor Freight here but the steel size is standard and I think is 2" square as you say although has more rounded corners than you're average square piece of steel. Quite a heavy guage as well as it is rated for at least 3.5 tonne towing capacity.



Yeah its 2" for sure, 50mm square is a bit sloppy in there and the wall is probably around 4mm.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 8, 2013)

Matt nice work there mate,that device on the back or the Navara help when ya brake down to push on.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## deye223 (Mar 8, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Matt nice work there mate,that device on the back or the Navara help when ya brake down to push on.:msp_ohmy:



wish i could like this twice .

i can push him with me hilux


----------



## wyk (Mar 8, 2013)

MCW said:


> Yeah I did. I had an old bent towbar extension from a Hilux sitting around which is standard size so fitted the Nissan. I should have made it a bit longer in hindsight to cover the tailgate so in this case I can't actually drop the tailgate which is a bit of a bummer.



A bit off-topic(or is there actually a topic in this thread?) - but:

You went from a Hilux to a Navara!? Tsk!

I'm looking at a Disco at the moment. Not bad shape, but they hold their values too much in Europe.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 8, 2013)

reindeer said:


> A bit off-topic(or is there actually a topic in this thread?) - but:
> 
> You went from a Hilux to a Navara!? Tsk!
> 
> I'm looking at a Disco at the moment. Not bad shape, but they hold their values too much in Europe.



disco man have we pulled a lot of them out of the poop think i would rather hav the Navara


----------



## wyk (Mar 8, 2013)

deye223 said:


> disco man have we pulled a lot of them out of the poop think i would rather hav the Navara



ack!


----------



## MCW (Mar 8, 2013)

deye223 said:


> wish i could like this twice .
> 
> i can push him with me hilux





reindeer said:


> You went from a Hilux to a Navara!? Tsk!



I've never doubted the toughness or reliability of a Hilux - hell no.
Unfortunately at the time a new model direct injection Hilux was too expensive and my old Hilux was a pig on diesel (15L/100km) and was that bloody rough it was dangerous.
The Navara was 90% of a Hilux off road but 200% better on road.


----------



## David (saltas) (Mar 8, 2013)

MCW said:


> Some more 241 piccys from yesterday. All small trees with maybe a max trunk diameter of 10". Lots of limbing involved as well to gain access to the trunk.
> I ran both my bog stock 241 with a 16" bar, 7 pin rim, and Carlton K3 .325" semi chisel and my muffler modded 550XP with 18" bar, 8 pin rim, and Carlton K1 semi chisel. I averaged 95 trees a tank with the little Stihl and 75 a tank with the 550XP. I dropped just over 100 an hour average with the 241 and just over 90 an hour with the 550. Running the numbers over the day the little 241 therefore dropped around 10% more trees in the same amount of time than the 550XP taking into account fuel refills etc.
> There is absolutely no doubt that the 550 is a faster saw in larger cuts (WAY faster) and is an absolute weapon for 50cc. Goes to show that speed in some situations such as this doesn't make as much difference as people think. Despite being a Husky fan the 241 is a lot nicer to use and has a lot better filter with the HD2. Paper specs therefore mean jack sh*t after actually using both.
> It was an interesting comparo yesterday despite being just under 40°C (104°f) and with high humidity. I was sweating my tits off.
> ...




Matt

your info info is gold I assume you have one and about to get a few orders expect a full on nerd specification request" yes it will work on your m-tronic and your 1960's designed saw"
I have a tacho that works on all but m tronic and strobe and the engineering maths to work it out if I have to
No dis-respect to you to bennn (cnnn) but it needs to make my life easier!

your welding on the toe ball is embarrassing ( Photoshop that sh.t out) "your" welding of a bar was impressive and that pic of the saw in the vise mounted on SHS makes me think the bar welding was done by a sub-contractor.

On a personal note

how is the daddy day care going.
what was the score of the last netball game.
Which ##### was asking for it ...........


----------



## MCW (Mar 8, 2013)

David (saltas) said:


> your info info is gold I assume you have one and about to get a few orders expect a full on nerd specification request" yes it will work on your m-tronic and your 1960's designed saw"
> I have a tacho that works on all but m tronic and strobe and the engineering maths to work it out if I have to



Something to do with the M-Tronic flywheels being dual pole or something along those lines. I won't be buying a $220 tacho for a saw that self tunes as you can't really adjust the rpm anyway. I don't even know the model number of the Stihl tacho but it covers all models of saws apparently.



David (saltas) said:


> your welding on the toe ball is embarrassing ( Photoshop that sh.t out) "your" welding of a bar was impressive and that pic of the saw in the vise mounted on SHS makes me think the bar welding was done by a sub-contractor.



Thanks mum. I can claim both welds old son. The bad one was done late on a Friday night after 18 beers. It's actually not as bad as you think 



David (saltas) said:


> Which ##### was asking for it ...........



What's the missing word?


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 8, 2013)

deye223 said:


> wish i could like this twice .
> 
> i can push him with me hilux



Is the hilux a diesel? I had a 1988 Toyota pickup and now I drive a 2008 Tacoma and love it. I always wanted the the hilux with the diesel but I live in the states so no dice.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 8, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Is the hilux a diesel? I had a 1988 Toyota pickup and now I drive a 2008 Tacoma and love it. I always wanted the the hilux with the diesel but I live in the states so no dice.



yep diesel there a bit slow on the blacktop but i didn't buy it for that but on a good day she'll do 75 MPH 

(AND NOW I'M WAITING FOR THE TAIL WIND AND DOWN HILL COMENTS HAHA)


----------



## David (saltas) (Mar 8, 2013)

What's the missing word?[/QUOTE]

When my swmbo comes home from netball I get the debrief of the game

It goes some thing like "there was this biarch that keep standing on my foot" so I put my elbow in her nose twice until she backed her fat arse up out my space.


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 8, 2013)

David (saltas) said:


> What's the missing word?



When my swmbo comes home from netball I get the debrief of the game

It goes some thing like "there was this biarch that keep standing on my foot" so I put my elbow in her nose twice until she backed her fat arse up out my space.[/QUOTE]

I'll bite, wtf is netball? Basketball?


----------



## MCW (Mar 8, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> I'll bite, wtf is netball? Basketball?



http://www.netball.asn.au/default.asp


----------



## wyk (Mar 10, 2013)

MCW said:


> I've never doubted the toughness or reliability of a Hilux - hell no.
> Unfortunately at the time a new model direct injection Hilux was too expensive and my old Hilux was a pig on diesel (15L/100km) and was that bloody rough it was dangerous.
> The Navara was 90% of a Hilux off road but 200% better on road.



16 MPG seems a tad low even for a hilux - especially for the hilux diesel. But I am sure you weren't doin a lot of motorway work with it.

I was also considering bringing in a Tacoma since the taxes on large jeep and trucks is low here. Unfortunately, the fuel isn't cheap here. At the moment we are paying €1.58 per litre. So, that's roughly the equivalent of $8/gallon with the exchange rate taken into consideration. So it'd sting some since I can't get a diesel Tacoma in the States. Can you guys get diesel ones? I wonder if I can get a diesel tacoma on the continent... 

Speaking of importing cars, a bud of mine is looking at importing a Shelby GT500 to Ireland. That is gonna be a mad car here.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 10, 2013)

reindeer said:


> 16 MPG seems a tad low even for a hilux - especially for the hilux diesel. But I am sure you weren't doin a lot of motorway work with it.
> 
> i get 34MPG out of my old girl
> 
> thats us gallon


----------



## MCW (Mar 11, 2013)

reindeer said:


> 16 MPG seems a tad low even for a hilux - especially for the hilux diesel. But I am sure you weren't doin a lot of motorway work with it.



Actually 15L/100km is what it averaged at 110kph. It was the 3.0L not common rail turbo diesel though.
We can get either a petrol V6 Hilux or 3.0L common rail 160HP turbo diesel here. Not many V6's get sold.



deye223 said:


> i get 34MPG out of my old girl
> 
> thats us gallon



Isn't yours the old 2.4L normally aspirated diesel though Darren? Reliable as all hell but anything more than a 3° gradient and you have to drop a few gears


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 11, 2013)

MCW said:


> Actually 15L/100km is what it averaged at 110kph. It was the 3.0L not common rail turbo diesel though.
> We can get either a petrol V6 Hilux or 3.0L common rail 160HP turbo diesel here. Not many V6's get sold.
> 
> 
> ...



The 3.0L non-turbo was almost worse, I remember loading one up with firewood and then it hardly moved... I thought something was wrong, 3rd gear max. The turbo made a big improvement.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 11, 2013)

MCW said:


> Isn't yours the old 2.4L normally aspirated diesel though Darren? Reliable as all hell but anything more than a 3° gradient and you have to drop a few gears



she'll do 115 with a load of box on the flat plus it go's better than me mates 2.8


----------



## MCW (Mar 11, 2013)

deye223 said:


> she'll do 115 with a load of box on the flat plus it go's better than me mates 2.8



And it will still be doing it in another 40 years


----------



## deye223 (Mar 11, 2013)

513 000 km and had to put another donk in her but


----------



## MCW (Mar 11, 2013)

deye223 said:


> 513 000 km and had to put another donk in her but



My inlaws had to get their old 2.4L Hilux rebuilt at 70,000km after something broke on their inlet manifold and they hadn't realised it was sucking in a heap of dust and sand.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 11, 2013)

MCW said:


> My inlaws had to get their old 2.4L Hilux rebuilt at 70,000km after something broke on their inlet manifold and they hadn't realised it was sucking in a heap of dust and sand.



bumma


----------



## wyk (Mar 11, 2013)

I used to have a truck that would pull a tree out of the ground in 3rd gear.


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 11, 2013)

Cat, Cummins and Detroit. My three favorite companions. Have yet to own one but I've driven/worked on each of the 3. I need to find a place to put a project together soon. Beautiful truck. Was it a stick?


----------



## wyk (Mar 11, 2013)

PaladinMan187 said:


> Cat, Cummins and Detroit. My three favorite companions. Have yet to own one but I've driven/worked on each of the 3. I need to find a place to put a project together soon. Beautiful truck. Was it a stick?



ZF 6 speed if I recall. Used it mostly for transporting large medical equipment in Texas until I got sick of the ride. It got 19mpg on the fwy empty.


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 11, 2013)

reindeer said:


> ZF 6 speed if I recall. Used it mostly for transporting large medical equipment in Texas until I got sick of the ride.



View attachment 283966
View attachment 283967


This is mine. It has the ZF S6-650 6spd Manual trans in it with a small 8.1liter gas engine. Granny gear *1st* topped out at 5600 rpms and 18 miles an hour. We tried it ONCE and ONCE only. I love the truck. It'll pull anything I point it at and is a blast to drive. I debadged it and everyone thinks its a 4x4 1500 until they realize its a 2wd 2500. Love my truck. Those two pics are the day I towed my buddy to MIR *Maryland International Raceway - Budds Creek*. There was nobody there so I ran the truck while he was running the mustang.


----------



## MCW (Mar 12, 2013)

Hmmm. Looks like we got shifted.
Have to laugh as it's not like there were any 241 mods going on anyway 
And what's this "Down under car stuff" garbage? There were Irish and Americans posting about cars too 

This is racism


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 12, 2013)

I was trying to put his thread back up at the top with a reply to what you put in seeing as he already said he planned to make a new thread. WE WERE BOTH IN THE WRONG and he was nice enough to just move the posts without booting us both in the back sides. I'm not going to complain.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 12, 2013)

Interesting... nice chainsaw vice on the ute there Matt. 


Maybe if we talk about enough chainsaws we'll get moved back


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 12, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Interesting... nice chainsaw vice on the ute there Matt.
> 
> 
> Maybe if we talk about enough chainsaws we'll get moved back



I know you're talking about the truck when you say *ute* and thats fine. What are you referring to in *nice chainsaw vice on the ute*?


----------



## MCW (Mar 12, 2013)

PaladinMan187 said:


> I was trying to put his thread back up at the top with a reply to what you put in seeing as he already said he planned to make a new thread. WE WERE BOTH IN THE WRONG and he was nice enough to just move the posts without booting us both in the back sides. I'm not going to complain.



I'm pretty sure the thread was derailed well before we came along. Randy's a good bloke but starting a thread on modding the 241 when the grinder wasn't even going to come out for a few weeks was bound to get a thread off track.
I have to agree with what reindeer said and this isn't pointing the finger at anybody in particular but when you open up the chainsaw page half the threads started now are from site sponsors trying to plug themselves or their products.
I'm pretty sure we all know by now who builds saws and who sells cylinder kits.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 12, 2013)

PaladinMan187 said:


> I know you're talking about the truck when you say *ute* and thats fine. What are you referring to in *nice chainsaw vice on the ute*?



Check the first post in this thread...


----------



## MCW (Mar 12, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Maybe if we talk about enough chainsaws we'll get moved back


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 12, 2013)

Helping out


----------



## deye223 (Mar 12, 2013)

reindeer said:


> I used to have a truck that would pull a tree out of the ground in 3rd gear.



not with them tires


----------



## MCW (Mar 12, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Helping out



That's not a 241 you imposter!!!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thats his big brother one of in a line that is only going to get bigger.


----------



## MCW (Mar 12, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Thats his big brother one of in a line that is only going to get bigger.



Nice spikes


----------



## deye223 (Mar 12, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Helping out



me to


----------



## MCW (Mar 12, 2013)

deye223 said:


>



The Sugi is still alive!!!


----------



## deye223 (Mar 12, 2013)

MCW said:


> The Sugi is still alive!!!



and will be for many years to come :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Walt41 (Mar 12, 2013)

Love the hitch mount sharpening rig almost as much as I love my Aussie built GT8.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 12, 2013)

opps forgot me TRUCK


----------



## MCW (Mar 12, 2013)

Walt41 said:


> Love the hitch mount sharpening rig almost as much as I love my Aussie built GT8.



Well imagine the joy if you made a hitch mount sharpening rig up and combined it with your GT8 
This is how magic happens


----------



## Walt41 (Mar 12, 2013)

MCW said:


> Well imagine the joy if you made a hitch mount sharpening rig up and combined it with your GT8
> This is how magic happens



Magic in that Aussie ride is teaching the dodge, Bmw, Chevy and rice boys how to find their doors after they are blown off.


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 12, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Check the first post in this thread...



Yep. Saw that when this thread started. Still dont get it. It probably doesn't help I worked 2350 to 0800 this morning and am doing homework now......


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 12, 2013)

PaladinMan187 said:


> Yep. Saw that when this thread started. Still dont get it. It probably doesn't help I worked 2350 to 0800 this morning and am doing homework now......



Never mind, it must be a language barrier thing.


----------



## 2strokenut (Mar 13, 2013)

my lux needs new front diff seals its the 2.8l non terbo nearly 300000km on the clock
and it still go's dam fine i get 10l of diesel per 100km and that is with a load

dam fine vice set up by the way


----------



## deye223 (Mar 13, 2013)

2strokenut said:


> my lux needs new front diff seals its the 2.8l non terbo nearly 300000km on the clock
> and it still go's dam fine i get 10l of diesel per 100km and that is with a load
> 
> dam fine vice set up by the way



diff seals or swivel hub seals


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 13, 2013)

2strokenut said:


> my lux needs new front diff seals its the 2.8l non terbo nearly 300000km on the clock
> and it still go's dam fine i get 10l of diesel per 100km and that is with a load
> 
> dam fine vice set up by the way



Yeah that 2.8 is a great little motor too, good on fuel and the shuttle bus guys reckon they get 1 million clicks on them without hassle.


----------



## 2strokenut (Mar 13, 2013)

deye223 said:


> diff seals or swivel hub seals




swivel hub seals


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 13, 2013)

deye223 said:


> opps forgot me TRUCK



Nice Truck!!!!!!


----------



## deye223 (Mar 13, 2013)

2strokenut said:


> swivel hub seals



now thats a messy job ya gotta use molybdenum disulfide grease




LowVolt said:


> Nice Truck!!!!!!



just an old beat up diesel hilux only use it for shoot'n and wood.

and if i won tatslotto i would do this one up and not buy a new one


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 18, 2013)

deye223 said:


> now thats a messy job ya gotta use molybdenum disulfide grease




One of my old 'teachers' called it 'Christmas Grease' as it took till ****** Christmas to get yourself cleaned up after using it


----------



## David (saltas) (Mar 20, 2013)

are you sure it needs swivel seals
they are not much more than a dust seal to keep greases in
most leak because the oils seal on the axle is shot and the diff oil has leaked into the swivel and then the swivel seal makes a mess leaks as it is not designed to keep oily grease in a the swivel.


----------



## deye223 (Mar 20, 2013)

David (saltas) said:


> are you sure it needs swivel seals
> they are not much more than a dust seal to keep greases in
> most leak because the oils seal on the axle is shot and the diff oil has leaked into the swivel and then the swivel seal makes a mess leaks as it is not designed to keep oily grease in a the swivel.



yep you should have seen my diff oil it looked like pancake batter but black


----------



## 2strokenut (Mar 21, 2013)

David (saltas) said:


> are you sure it needs swivel seals
> they are not much more than a dust seal to keep greases in
> most leak because the oils seal on the axle is shot and the diff oil has leaked into the swivel and then the swivel seal makes a mess leaks as it is not designed to keep oily grease in a the swivel.



you are right on that one when i get around to doing it i was just going to grab a full seal kit and do the lot and do the leaf spring rubbers well im at it


----------

